# About the Timex IQ+ move hybrid watch



## mystvearn (Apr 4, 2018)

I've been finding a watch replacement for sometime and I stumbled upon this watch. It looks like a decent watch with backlight and date with basic step counter. All other hybrid smartwatches do not have a date and backlight. I also noticed the reviews are not that good on Amazon. Bad reviews tend to be focused on not being able to get the watch to sync with the phone app. Is anyone using this watch? It seems that this watch is not that popular. Can anyone provide me the lug to lug dimensions as I could not find any of it online. 

Thanks


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

For the 41mm Timex IQ+ it appears the case length is 48mm.

I have not handled one, but based on the reviews I could not recommend
it. If communications with the phone don't work you would be paying for
a feature you don't use. The date appears to be set by the phone. If the
watch can't sync to the phone it may be difficult to set the date. Maybe 
you like the look and the back light. Those features should be available in
a different watch. If you want to sync to a pocket phone I would wait to
see what the market brings us.

You might look at some traditional watches. Some of the Citizen and Seiko
watches have a strong glow. They are readable in the dark with no back
light. I like the solar powered Citizen and Seiko watches. They just work.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mystvearn said:


> Bad reviews tend to be focused on not being able to get the watch to sync with the phone app.


This alone should be a deal-breaker. You can get one if you want, but if its software sucks, get rid of it.


----------



## mystvearn (Apr 4, 2018)

rationaltime said:


> For the 41mm Timex IQ+ it appears the case length is 48mm.
> 
> I have not handled one, but based on the reviews I could not recommend
> it. If communications with the phone don't work you would be paying for
> ...


The reason why I am looking at the watch was because of the simple step counter. Right now I am only using my Samsung Note 3 S health for daily counter. I don't see myself wearing a fitbit or a garmin soon as I don't exercise that much. Though I was quite intrigue with the vivomove. A hybrid smartwatch. However, I wanted the watch to have more functions than just steps. A backlight is a bonus. Having the date is also another bonus. Skagen/Nokia hybrid looks great though the watches quite simple in nature. Most activity trackers are digital in nature. I have also noticed that someone managed to post a review on how to reset the iq+ watch on amazon. I don't want to charge my watch daily or even weekly. I don't want a smartwatch as I don't want notifications on my wrist. Just looking for a watch which could be used for every occasion.



BarracksSi said:


> This alone should be a deal-breaker. You can get one if you want, but if its software sucks, get rid of it.


Yes.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

When you say "be used for every occasion", I am thinking from functional and aesthetic point of view. I'm afraid that, as far as I am concerned, currently there are just two smartwatches that can handle every situation: Apple Watch and Tag Heuer Connected, although the Tag would be out of place with a formal suit while a stainless AW would fit perfectly with. The rest are just too sporty to be used on every occasion.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

There are plenty of choices. Every single major manufacturer (i don't mean brand) offers some kind of hybrid watch. Most of them probably share same or very similar internals. 







Seem very close (apart from Indiglo) call to Timex. 







Nokia Steel HRAnother way around it Samsung Gear Sport
Just put custom face on it and it will look like any watch you like!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Samsung takes any 20mm band or bracelet. So you can switch leather, resin or NATO depending on occasion.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

Rocket1991 said:


> There are plenty of choices. Every single major manufacturer (i don't mean brand) offers some kind of hybrid watch. Most of them probably share same or very similar internals.


Based on the OP earlier post, he wants more functions than simple step counter. To me, this discounts the hybrid watches as they have quirky ways of conveying information, debatable support and no possibility to get new functions through software upgrade.

I missed the Samsung's Gear Sport. I would put it on the same use category as the Tag, a bit on the sporty side for more formal occasions.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Rocket1991 said:


> Samsung takes any 20mm band or bracelet. So you can switch leather, resin or NATO depending on occasion.


So does Apple, although you'd need a springbar-type adapter to use regular straps (but that's going on a tangent).

I'd also suggest taking a look at a brand called Kronaby, whose watches actually look pretty nice. They're a little thick on-wrist, probably as thick as my Apple Watch, and they run for a year at a time on their batteries (which are huge relative to normal watch batteries).

But, like most of the hybrids in this thread, they don't have the Indiglo lighting that Timex is known for, which sounds like a feature the OP wants to have.

And, like most hybrids, the function buttons aren't labeled because there isn't an LCD to tell the user what's going on.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Nokia has HR sensor and more advanced functionality. Although it older platform it also very attractive price vise. There are options. OP wanted Indiglo back light and date plus step counter. For what it worth (unless it on clearance) you can get a lot of way better products. Like this Garmin Vivomove HR.














https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/583562

Today we have plenty of alternatives.

In case you don't want to see your steps as is but on a phone you can get 
Motiv Ring







Which by the way measures heart rate too.


----------



## mystvearn (Apr 4, 2018)

Rocket1991 said:


> There are plenty of choices. Every single major manufacturer (i don't mean brand) offers some kind of hybrid watch. Most of them probably share same or very similar internals.
> View attachment 13085801
> 
> Seem very close (apart from Indiglo) call to Timex.
> ...


So it is only the Timex software which is bad? I don't want a big watch since my wrist circumference is just 17cm. 40cm seems to be the best watch size. But that too is dependent on lug size.



utzelu said:


> Based on the OP earlier post, he wants more functions than simple step counter. To me, this discounts the hybrid watches as they have quirky ways of conveying information, debatable support and no possibility to get new functions through software upgrade.
> 
> I missed the Samsung's Gear Sport. I would put it on the same use category as the Tag, a bit on the sporty side for more formal occasions.


I actually don't mind a smartwatch, but I don't want to charge my watch every week. Changing a battery yearly means I can the use the watch for few years without worrying of some proprietary battery replacement. The gear sport works great, but will not work for all occasions though. My current watch is a timex quartz which I have been using since 2002.

I only want a lightweight analogue watch, step counter, date, easily replaceable straps, long battery life and can be used in almost all occasions. Don't need alarm or back-light actually. I definitely don't want a metal bracelet since it is heavy and don't go swimming or running.



Rocket1991 said:


> Nokia has HR sensor and more advanced functionality. Although it older platform it also very attractive price vise. There are options. OP wanted Indiglo back light and date plus step counter. For what it worth (unless it on clearance) you can get a lot of way better products. Like this Garmin Vivomove HR.
> View attachment 13086015
> 
> View attachment 13086027
> ...


Did not know that it comes on a ring now. However, I use gloves at work and don't wear a ring and don't like proprietary battery since batteries will die after few years. Finding a replacement battery after a few years is hard since they don't make the hardware. Just look at laptops. That is why even though I like the vivomove hr a lot and gear sport, but it uses a proprietary battery. Was looking at the vivomove, but too basic.



BarracksSi said:


> So does Apple, although you'd need a springbar-type adapter to use regular straps (but that's going on a tangent).
> 
> I'd also suggest taking a look at a brand called Kronaby, whose watches actually look pretty nice. They're a little thick on-wrist, probably as thick as my Apple Watch, and they run for a year at a time on their batteries (which are huge relative to normal watch batteries).
> 
> ...


Sorry for not being clear. Just wanted an analogue watch with step counter. If they made a seiko SNK809 with step counter, it would be great since I don't have to to deal with batteries. One thing I do instantly when I see a watch is glance at time and day/date during work as my hands are occupied with work. Citizen makes hybrid smartwatch but they are going it the wrong way with notifications and bulking up the size.

Thanks all for the suggestions. Will look into all of it. Some of the list I did not know.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

I tried Gear Sport and it lightweight, small, looks appropriate and very comfortable. Don't spot big wrist size so i am very picky in that department. Recently i been discussing same staff with my wife. She has Samsung Gear Fit2 and she wanted something more dress appropriate. but by the end of discussion she decided to keep Fit2 because it more functional and after she changed "face" it refreshed look and "it like new watch"...
Smartwatch could be really interesting option.
You can charge it on wireless pod (Gear Sport) and in case of non GPS use it lasts for a day with ease. So unless you in the woods it tolerable. Also battery lasts for 2-3 years. Without significant drop in performance (again unless you run it every day with extreme heat/power drain). My wife's Fit2 is over 2 year of age and no significant drop in battery life yet.
It really worth a look for what is out there. Ring is just example of new choices available and size of the technology now days (it really amazing to put all smart watch into mere ring). I suggest to pass through some Fossil store, sports store and BestBuy like store where you will see potential candidates on display, try them play with them.

Don't dismiss ability to change straps on a smart watch: these are for Gear Sport.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Rocket1991 said:


> Don't dismiss ability to change straps


Yes, I forgot to make a point about this ^^^^^

Smartwatches are at their best when worn a lot, but we don't always wear the same clothes or want to use the same straps.

With regular watches, because they don't do the tricks like health tracking or notifications, it's no problem switching between different watches from one day to the next.

It's one thing to have a smartwatch that can change its face, but I think the killer feature is actually the ability to easily change straps. Whether you realize it or not, a watch's strap is a big part of both its comfort and its visual appeal.


----------



## mystvearn (Apr 4, 2018)

Rocket1991 said:


> I tried Gear Sport and it lightweight, small, looks appropriate and very comfortable. Don't spot big wrist size so i am very picky in that department. Recently i been discussing same staff with my wife. She has Samsung Gear Fit2 and she wanted something more dress appropriate. but by the end of discussion she decided to keep Fit2 because it more functional and after she changed "face" it refreshed look and "it like new watch"...
> Smartwatch could be really interesting option.
> You can charge it on wireless pod (Gear Sport) and in case of non GPS use it lasts for a day with ease. So unless you in the woods it tolerable. Also battery lasts for 2-3 years. Without significant drop in performance (again unless you run it every day with extreme heat/power drain). My wife's Fit2 is over 2 year of age and no significant drop in battery life yet.
> It really worth a look for what is out there. Ring is just example of new choices available and size of the technology now days (it really amazing to put all smart watch into mere ring). I suggest to pass through some Fossil store, sports store and BestBuy like store where you will see potential candidates on display, try them play with them.
> ...





BarracksSi said:


> Rocket1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't dismiss ability to change straps
> ...


I have tried the gear sport too. It is a nice light watch. Having the ability to change faces and bands means you can always get something different all the time. There are a few problems I see with smartwatch in general. The screen is amoled. A watch face is static. Will it not burn into the screen? I want the screen to be always on when I use it. Not disappear after some time. The always on feature is a toned down version of the face. After a few years when finding a replacement battery is problematic, then the watch will turn into paperweight. For about 25 years or so, I have been using only 3 watches. Replacing each one when one is no longer functional. I regret buying some Adidas watch when in my teens with some proprietary band. The watch works but normal bands make it uncomfortable. I still use my galaxy s2 as a mp3 player daily even though the battery is hard to find now. I am still using my galaxy note 3, 4 years and 3 battery changes.

I thought you could get lots of quick release straps now? This should help, right? Even for hybrid watches.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mystvearn said:


> There are a few problems I see with smartwatch in general. The screen is amoled. A watch face is static. Will it not burn into the screen? I want the screen to be always on when I use it. Not disappear after some time.


That's the catch with AMOLED, and that's part of why most of the watches using this display tech don't stay on all the time (another part is that it'd add to battery drain). LCDs don't burn-in, but they're thicker and eat more power, which are priorities for smartwatch designers.

The Apple Watch's display [in]famously doesn't stay on all the time, and I've still seen a few rare instances of burn-in on old examples.

MicroLED may be next, and it supposedly has better longevity than AMOLED.

(besides, what's the use of having a smartwatch display turned on when you're not looking at it?)



> After a few years when finding a replacement battery is problematic, then the watch will turn into paperweight. For about 25 years or so, I have been using only 3 watches. Replacing each one when one is no longer functional. I regret buying some Adidas watch when in my teens with some proprietary band. The watch works but normal bands make it uncomfortable. I still use my galaxy s2 as a mp3 player daily even though the battery is hard to find now. I am still using my galaxy note 3, 4 years and 3 battery changes.


Depends on the manufacturer and how long they'll keep making batteries.

What you also need to realize is that software updates keep going forward, too. It's not just changing features and whatnot, it's also about security improvements; and older OS versions become increasingly less secure over time as their exploits are discovered.

Side question: How far behind is the OS on your Note 3?



> I thought you could get lots of quick release straps now? This should help, right? Even for hybrid watches.


Again, depends on the manufacturer. Some are easier than others.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

I think older hybrid watches will die too. At certain time software will not be supported and without synchronization it will be half functional. But that's technology. You can use regular watch long , long time. But you suppose to do servicing which is costly. Most of the Timex watches are disposable by design. And this is not a new thing. I have paperweight in form of totally rusted early 70-s Timex mechanical, mid 80-s Timex mechanical. They by design disposable: no jewels and low quality. I am getting to point - you really don't know how long these new hybrid watches going to live. So pick what you like and enjoy it. By the way if you own such old smartphones it may be good idea to check ahead of the any smart/hybrid watch purchase will software you need work on your phone. It may work only on new/contemporary Android/iOS.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Pretty sure there are many designs available for a straps. Any bracelet/strap from e-bay or amazon with 20mm size will work on Gear Sport. 
These i posted allow quick change. Hybrid strap is resin inside and "leather" outside so you can sweat and look dressy.


----------



## mystvearn (Apr 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> That's the catch with AMOLED, and that's part of why most of the watches using this display tech don't stay on all the time (another part is that it'd add to battery drain). LCDs don't burn-in, but they're thicker and eat more power, which are priorities for smartwatch designers.
> 
> The Apple Watch's display [in]famously doesn't stay on all the time, and I've still seen a few rare instances of burn-in on old examples.
> 
> ...


Good point there. Maybe I just like to have something always on all the time. Hybrids solve that problem though you can't change the watchface whenever you want it. Android 5.0 on my Note 3. Minimum requirements for Android Auto too. I no longer can find Note 3 batteries in stores,



Rocket1991 said:


> I think older hybrid watches will die too. At certain time software will not be supported and without synchronization it will be half functional. But that's technology. You can use regular watch long , long time. But you suppose to do servicing which is costly. Most of the Timex watches are disposable by design. And this is not a new thing. I have paperweight in form of totally rusted early 70-s Timex mechanical, mid 80-s Timex mechanical. They by design disposable: no jewels and low quality. I am getting to point - you really don't know how long these new hybrid watches going to live. So pick what you like and enjoy it. By the way if you own such old smartphones it may be good idea to check ahead of the any smart/hybrid watch purchase will software you need work on your phone. It may work only on new/contemporary Android/iOS.


My Timex Explorer still works well though I noticed that their offering is not as high quality as previously. Timex Fairfield strap is not that nice. It will work with my note 3, though not work with S2. I have a 2016 Galaxy Tab A with S Pen with quite new OS onboard. Outside of Apple and Samsung, all other smartwatches are DOA. There is this nice video by The verge explaining about smartwatches (



).

On another note, I noticed that the Fossil Q commuter and the Q activist have different battery life. 1 year vs 4 months. Looks like they have the same internals though.


----------



## mystvearn (Apr 4, 2018)

The more I read about smartwatch and hybrid watches, the more I think it is not that worth it. Better get a normal watch. More choices


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mystvearn said:


> The more I read about smartwatch and hybrid watches, the more I think it is not that worth it. Better get a normal watch. More choices


Either a normal watch or a smartwatch with a screen - at which point you're looking at either Apple or Samsung.

The Verge video pointed out that you'd need to add as many as six apps to a non-Samsung phone to use all the features of a Gear smartwatch. That's the nature of the open Android platform - many hardware vendors, many configurations that need to be adapted somehow.

The hardware for most smartwatches just isn't up to par anymore, either. This op-ed at Ars Technica puts the blame on Qualcomm for not building a new smartwatch SoC in two years (posted in February of this year):
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/02/android-wear-is-getting-killed-and-its-all-qualcomms-fault/


----------

